# Alum Crappie



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Was just wondering if anyone has been out targeting crappie in the last week or so, I have a tournament coming up on Sunday the 31st and have never fished Alum from a boat and was wondering where I should go to find some good crappie, I need all the help I can get, tired of getting my ass kicked by all the old timers that have been fishing these local lakes for many years (I just moved to central Ohio last July, and just got a boat at the end of March)
PLEASE HELP, THANK YOU AND TIGHT LINES


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I sent you a private message. I haven't been able to fish any of the tournaments but would definitely help. Not that I know much about alum.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

busterbrown said:


> ,* tired of getting my ass kicked by all the old timers* *that have been fishing these local lakes for many year*s


Are you going to get an opportunity to pre-fish prior to the tourney?

.A lot of crappie have been 8-12 ft in the mouth of just about every cove on the south pool for the last week, I have no clue about this week.

I doubt someone sharing a location is going to change your luck much.You will probably catch on pretty quickly that the old timers that are kicking your butt every time has less to do with how many years they have been fishing a particular body of water and much more to do with their experience and knowledge of how to locate and catch crappie on any body of water they fish, even new lakes they have never fished before.

Wish you well.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Lundy said:


> Are you going to get an opportunity to pre-fish prior to the tourney?
> 
> .A lot of crappie have been 8-12 ft in the mouth of just about every cove on the south pool for the last week, I have no clue about this week.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lundy
Do you know anything about fishing the big run area heard it can be productive sometimes


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Lundy said:


> Are you going to get an opportunity to pre-fish prior to the tourney?
> 
> .A lot of crappie have been 8-12 ft in the mouth of just about every cove on the south pool for the last week, I have no clue about this week.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I will get a chance Friday to pre-fish, I can catch fish just can't seem to catch fish big enough to build an 8 fish stringer heavy enough to compete for a win


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I have fished Big Run, Fished in it some last week. I caught some crappie, small white males. The water temp was 77 degs and I would think that all of the crappie would be moving more towards deeper water, but who knows, they can swim anywhere they want anytime they want.

If I had time to pre-fish this time of year I would *start *looking in 8-12 FOW in cove mouths and on points


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Where is big run?


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

ying6 said:


> Where is big run?


Big run is an area north of the Cheshire bridge, the left fork of where the lake splits, at least that's my understanding


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Where is big run?


Busterbrown, Ying is just messing with you. He lives on Alum Creek and owns most of the lake, just ask him


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I use to own it, now everyone from Marion to grove city claims it! I moved to a quieter lake


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Lundy said:


> Busterbrown, Ying is just messing with you. He lives on Alum Creek and owns most of the lake, just ask him


Oh ok, you got me


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Been using Big Joshy's 2.75 while fishing for smallmouth 8-12' off points in south end east side and catching nice crappies 12"+.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Gary knows. You are getting some good guys posting here. Where is fishslim? Only a matter of time now


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Fishin Finatic said:


> Been using Big Joshy's 2.75 while fishing for smallmouth 8-12' off points in south end east side and catching nice crappies 12"+.


When you say south end how far from Cheshire


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

ying6 said:


> Gary knows. You are getting some good guys posting here. Where is fishslim? Only a matter of time now


I'll take all the help I can get to have a fighting chance against these guys


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Busterbrown all I can tell you is you have your work cut out for yourself. Most the guys fishing a tournament have been crappie fishing for a long time and have fine tuned how they fish for crappie. Most of them will even fish for black crappie because they seem to weigh more. Good luck and keep asking questions that how you learn.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

I know


deerfarmer said:


> Busterbrown all I can tell you is you have your work cut out for yourself. Most the guys fishing a tournament have been crappie fishing for a long time and have fine tuned how they fish for crappie. Most of them will even fish for black crappie because they seem to weigh more. Good luck and keep asking questions that how you learn.


I know deerfarmer, these guys have been taking it to me, I can catch fish just not the big ones they have, they seem to always have 2-3lbs more than me in their 8 fish


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

What I am not a old timer on that lake only 35 years. I do terrible in tourneys the master troller for crappies has already p.m. you now all you need is his master troller 1st student graduate Steelhauler Wes to p.m. you and tell you what ever you do don't troll.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

busterbrown said:


> I know
> I know deerfarmer, these guys have been taking it to me, I can catch fish just not the big ones they have, they seem to always have 2-3lbs more than me in their 8 fish


What have you learned while getting your butt kicked? I hope you have realized (not sure you have because you keep asking for spots) that they are not beating you by 2-3 lbs because they have better spots, but because the have established a better pattern and presentation.

I encourage you to read fishin Finatic's post again


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you want to be a tournament fisherman, you have to put the time on the water to learn where the the fish will be at certain times of the year. All these guys that are giving you advice are expert fishermen. The only thing you haven't asked yet is for one of them to take you by the hand and show you where they are! Lol! Listen to what they are telling you and get on the water and you'll figure it out. I'm assuming you have a depth finder. Go to the places they recommend and you should be able to find the big schools of crappies.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

All I got to say 8 to 12 foot been very very good to me.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

fishslim said:


> All I got to say 8 to 12 foot been very very good to me.


I know I need to put the time on the water but in case you missed it I am new to the area (moved to central Ohio last July and didn't get a boat until the end of march) so I haven't had much time to be on the water yet
Don't know what big joshy's are, assuming they are some kind of paddle tail swim bait, what have been good colors and are you slow trolling them at 8-12' ?
Are you saying that my presentation is more of the reason for the smaller fish, than where I'm fishing? I just figured they knew where to find bigger fish than I was finding.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the insight, guys. I'm listening and learning from what has been said in this thread. Alum crappie via yak has been my favorite thing to do so far this season. Such a blast on my 7' UL! Thanks again for the help fellas.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You need to go fish it and learn it. You can't expect to show up the day of the tournament and do well unless you put in the time and effort before tournament day.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

busterbrown said:


> I know I need to put the time on the water but in case you missed it I am new to the area (moved to central Ohio last July and didn't get a boat until the end of march) so I haven't had much time to be on the water yet
> Don't know what big joshy's are, assuming they are some kind of paddle tail swim bait, what have been good colors and are you slow trolling them at 8-12' ?
> Are you saying that my presentation is more of the reason for the smaller fish, than where I'm fishing? I just figured they knew where to find bigger fish than I was finding.


You are really, really, missing the point of all of this.

NO, it is not a spot, NO it is not a particular bait, that is making the difference. Based upon your posts it appears to be much more a lack of understanding of crappie and their seasonal movements.


The single largest benefit of fishing a tournament is for the information and knowledge that you can obtain. You can learn a lot in a single day of watching and listening and understanding what you are seeing. So far you seem to have learned less than you could have if you think it is a "spot" making the difference. Based upon your posts you should not be entering these tourneys with the intent of winning, because you won't win, but instead use the tournaments as a fast track opportunity to improving your fishing knowledge. It is the *best low cost leaning experience* money can buy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't troll or spider rig but if you are serious about the tourney fishing I would suggest googling and searching this site about it. The boys winning against you have learned it and spent countless hours on the water perfecting the presentation as well as learning the "highways" of the lakes they are fishing.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

SORRY I STARTED ALL THIS APPARENTLY I AM JUST A MORON WHO HAS NO BUSINESS FISHING
I WON'T BOTHER YOU GUYS WITH MY QUESTIONS ANY MORE SINCE I APPARENTLY HAVEN'T SPENT ENOUGH TIME ON THE WATER TO UNDERSTAND THE ANSWERS ANYWAY


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

busterbrown said:


> SORRY I STARTED ALL THIS APPARENTLY I AM JUST A MORON WHO HAS NO BUSINESS FISHING
> I WON'T BOTHER YOU GUYS WITH MY QUESTIONS ANY MORE SINCE I APPARENTLY HAVEN'T SPENT ENOUGH TIME ON THE WATER TO UNDERSTAND THE ANSWERS ANYWAY


Or you could just develop an attitude when you don't like the answers you get to your questions, that will work also.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Lundy said:


> Or you could just develop an attitude when you don't like the answers you get to your questions, that will work also.





Lundy said:


> You are really, really, missing the point of all of this.
> 
> NO, it is not a spot, NO it is not a particular bait, that is making the difference. Based upon your posts it appears to be much more a lack of understanding of crappie and their seasonal movements.


It's not that I have an attitude about not getting the answers I'm looking for, I know what I don't know that's why I'm asking for help in understanding the intricacies of crappie fishing, and you just keep telling me I don't get it
If it's not a spot or a kind of bait, then what am I missing not all 8-12' of water is the same, help me understand


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Where did you find them shallow start there and back track out of the cove you were in till you get in those depth ranges mention like was pointed out mouths of coves edges close to where you was with deeper water. That all were trying to get you to do. Flats edges and mouths plain and simple then you gotta fish those areas to find the ones holding the bigger fish. Enjoy the hunt while you learn


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

busterbrown said:


> When you say south end how far from Cheshire


I could tell you 1028' south of the east bridge abutment of Cheshire bridge and 240' west of the point to your east in 10.27 feet of water. They may have been there yesterday but moved deeper as fishslim said so you catch nothing there. Where they move will depend on the time of year. Fish do basically 2 things ... reproduce (spawn) and eat. When not reproducing the will be where the baitfish are. So think like a fish and you will find them.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

this thread is crazy with it sort of going sideways and yet you still have a bunch of the most experienced alum creek guys giving great info. everything is here but the GPS coordinates of the last fish that was caught. i learned so much about crappie fishing from these guys on here as well as running into them randomly on the water and fishing the crappie tourney with them.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i stand corrected. now there are precise locations listed as well lol!


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Where did you find them shallow start there and back track out of the cove you were in till you get in those depth ranges mention like was pointed out mouths of coves edges close to where you was with deeper water. That all were trying to get you to do. Flats edges and mouths plain and simple then you gotta fish those areas to find the ones holding the bigger fish. Enjoy the hunt while you learn


Never found them shallow only fished there once for about 6 hours last Friday, the ones I caught were about 10' deep over 12-15 FOW and in the 9.5-10" class, caught them using slip bobber and minnows and also trolling small cranks


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> this thread is crazy with it sort of going sideways and yet you still have a bunch of the most experienced alum creek guys giving great info. everything is here but the GPS coordinates of the last fish that was caught. i learned so much about crappie fishing from these guys on here as well as running into them randomly on the water and fishing the crappie tourney with them.


No doubt. I have been filling out my notebook!!! Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappie are basically the same in every lake every year. They make predictable seasonable moves based upon water temp and moon phases (around the spawn). They make these moves utilizing underwater highways for these movements much of the year, especially spring and fall when moving from deep to shallow or shallow to deep. Points, creek channels, road beds, ditches, drops all serve as travel corridors

Many crappie fishermen get trapped in the mentality that crappie are a tree of brush pile shallow water fish and spend their efforts to catch them almost exclusively within that mindset. indeed they are a few weeks out of the year where that magical very productive fishing occurs but what about the other 48 weeks out of the year?.

As of last week the bigger fish (in the South pool) were holding out in 8-12 FOW in coves, mouths of coves and on main lake points. The South pool has bunches of points on both the East and West sides that lead to coves where the crappie spawn. Most of the spawn has apparently occurred and the fish are pulling back out to deeper water. However last weeks cold front certainly had something to do with the drawback but I haven't been there enough recently to know how many fish and what quality remain shallow, I'm guessing not many just based upon the water temp and time of year.

This were YOU have to do the work. You have to fish as many of those type locations as you can to locate the highest concentrations of tournament quality fish. This can and does change often daily. That is why I asked if you were going to get an opportunity to prefish, only you can do the work required for you to do better in the tourneys, no one can do it for you no matter how much you ask, because there is no one simple answer to your question.

I can guarantee you that the tourney guys beating you by 2-3 lbs are not asking anyone for a "spot" nor do they have a special secret "spot" picked out prior to pre-fishing for the tourney. They will try bunches and bunches of different locations, based upon where the crappie SHOULD be prior to the tourneys trying to find multiple "spots" that currently are holding tourney quality fish and hope they are still there come tourney day.

Sorry you were offended by my comments to you but if you don't get what I was telling you then I certainly can not type enough to make you understand what I was trying to tell you.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm you found fish that is great if those were not big enough now there are many similar spots to where you found yours duplicate it if not working them listen to where we told you and try those areas. If you do not have a map of Lake Google it or buy one study it look for what we gave said mark those spots,try them you will eventually find the better ones. And don't just fish the suspending ones those big ones get mud on there bellies.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you know the points on the lake that are in that depth, you will be fine. Also, watch how the guys that are winning catch fish. I promise not one throws a bobber with a minnow, unless they find the fish first! I know he finds the fish by spider rigging. I said this before if you want some help, let me know when you are going out before the tournament I might be able to help.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

My question is, after Alum, what lake is your next tournament on? That way, at least you can give these guys more time to figure out how they can help you find fish on your next quest!


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

ying6 said:


> If you know the points on the lake that are in that depth, you will be fine. Also, watch how the guys that are winning catch fish. I promise not one throws a bobber with a minnow, unless they find the fish first! I know he finds the fish by spider rigging. I said this before if you want some help, let me know when you are going out before the tournament I might be able to help.


Going to go out tomorrow but won't be able to get out until 2-2:30


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol Polebender love it


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Where Slow troller at  oh wait there the ones winning everything. Come on Darcy help a guy out.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Lundy said:


> Crappie are basically the same in every lake every year. They make predictable seasonable moves based upon water temp and moon phases (around the spawn). They make these moves utilizing underwater highways for these movements much of the year, especially spring and fall when moving from deep to shallow or shallow to deep. Points, creek channels, road beds, ditches, drops all serve as travel corridors
> 
> Many crappie fishermen get trapped in the mentality that crappie are a tree of brush pile shallow water fish and spend their efforts to catch them almost exclusively within that mindset. indeed they are a few weeks out of the year where that magical very productive fishing occurs but what about the other 48 weeks out of the year?.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help and patience
I was just trying to figure out areas I should be concentrating on, I understand fish of all species move to different areas depending on weather, time of year, water temp etc., I was just looking for a little help in finding some potentially bigger fish and maybe a few tips on the best way to get them in the boat


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

busterbrown said:


> Going to go out tomorrow but won't be able to get out until 2-2:30


If you see this boat on the Alum tomorrow pay no attention to where I am fishing or what I am doing. I will NOT be crappie fishing. But don't hesitate to talk to me and I'll help you if I can.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Lundy said:


> If you see this boat on the Alum tomorrow pay no attention to where I am fishing or what I am doing. I will NOT be crappie fishing. But don't hesitate to talk to me and I'll help you if I can.


Ok
If you were crappie fishing tomorrow would you fish north or south of the Cheshire bridge


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Lundy said:


> If you see this boat on the Alum tomorrow pay no attention to where I am fishing or what I am doing. I will NOT be crappie fishing. But don't hesitate to talk to me and I'll help you if I can.


Nice boat by the way
I don't have a fishing boat that fancy


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ying that's the time you want to go you were just talking to me about Friday afternooon. Perfect I would p.m. Ying6


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

This thread is the best in years abuse info and more abuse just like old times on OGF


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

fishslim said:


> This thread is the best in years abuse info and more abuse just like old times on OGF


What do you mean by"abuse info"


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ying he has a perfect trolling style boat you got this


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Ying he has a perfect trolling style boat you got this





fishslim said:


> Ying he has a perfect trolling style boat you got this


Hey fishslim it's OK if you don't like my boat, it's only 2 months old and it's mine, we all can't have a fancy fishing boat


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Did not mean anything about your boat. It is awesome. My comments were for Ying6 who loves trolling and a pontoon boat would work perfect for that. Man you need to not be so on edge if you are going to be on this site. We pick on each other all the time. So I guess I better pull a Lundy and apologies for upsetting you or offending anyone on thread that I have abused namely Ying6. I am sorry and I will no longer say anything unless it is deemed useful. Safe fishing to all tonight and tomorrow


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Dang


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Did not mean anything about your boat. It is awesome. My comments were for Ying6 who loves trolling and a pontoon boat would work perfect for that. Man you need to not be so on edge if you are going to be on this site. We pick on each other all the time. So I guess I better pull a Lundy and apologies for upsetting you or offending anyone on thread that I have abused namely Ying6. I am sorry and I will no longer say anything unless it is deemed useful. Safe fishing to all tonight and tomorrow


No apologies needed, guess I just need to get to know you guys better sometimes it's hard to get a read on people through posts, sorry for seeming so thin skinned I'm really not 
Sorry for jumping to conclusions that you were making fun of my boat, I know sometimes people don't take fishermen in pontoons seriously


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

"...I know sometimes people don't take fishermen in pontoons seriously."

Makes sense now!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is you were in the right area last Friday around 6:30pm. The big ones are there all year but you may need to slow your speed down and move a bit shallower right now. Watched a guy run cranks through there last fall and he tore them up.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Was out on Alum this morning 6:30 - 11. Between 6:45 and 8 C&R 6 sm 12-15" 6-8' on old foundation. They moved to deeper water and got lock-jaw about 8. Moved to a crappie point and found then on locator 8-10' off edge of a point. Caught several 8-11" on Joshy. Backed out to 12-15' and fished gold blade on bottom. C&R 6 nice 12"+ crappies with mud on their bellies (as fishslim would say). Started getting a bit warm so came home to mow grass.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Im not a tourney kind of guy, but the info in this thread sure will help my freezer!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There are no crappie in Crisco Cove. They have all been caught by many who have responded here.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Fishin Finatic said:


> Was out on Alum this morning 6:30 - 11. Between 6:45 and 8 C&R 6 sm 12-15" 6-8' on old foundation. They moved to deeper water and got lock-jaw about 8. Moved to a crappie point and found then on locator 8-10' off edge of a point. Caught several 8-11" on Joshy. Backed out to 12-15' and fished gold blade on bottom. C&R 6 nice 12"+ crappies with mud on their bellies (as fishslim would say). Started getting a bit warm so came home to mow grass.


Thanks for the info, hopefully I'll be able to get out there for a while today to try and see what I can find


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

crittergitter said:


> There are no crappie in Crisco Cove. They have all been caught by many who have responded here.


Not familiar with Crisco cove, but thanks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

North of cheshire ramp first big bay on Eastside has 4 big shale humps in it. We to found many nice white crappies in 8 to 12 foot water with biggest a white crappie just shy of 15". Joshy swims and road runners with wax worm tipped was ticket. 5 keeper eyes as well


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

fishslim said:


> North of cheshire ramp first big bay on Eastside has 4 big shale humps in it. We to found many nice white crappies in 8 to 12 foot water with biggest a white crappie just shy of 15". Joshy swims and road runners with wax worm tipped was ticket. 5 keeper eyes as well


Oh my goodness. I might head up there just to see the circus!! Haha (secretly hoping it won't be) thanks again. This thread is like and old school "Triptik" from AAA but for alum fishing!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I bet slim didn't fish Crisco. Wrong side of the lake for him


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ying6 said:


> I bet slim didn't fish Crisco. Wrong side of the lake for him


It doesn't have any saugeye for that matter either.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My son and I hit them pretty good last Friday but I haven't had a chance to get back out due to my sons ball games. Hope all goes well on Sunday for you. Let us know how things go.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

COULD NOT Fish It Today the Amish had it surrounded in row boats canoes snd kyaks. Not joking either


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe the Amish were practicing catch and release?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I bet the amish got there info off here


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought all of those rowboats yesterday were pre-fishing for the crappie tourney


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Never fished Alum but after reading 4 pages on it I reckon I could go there and get a few.

As Buck Perry used to say, The fish are ether shallow,, deep,, or somewhere in between. You just have to sift the water to find them.

By the way, his book is still a good one for newer anglers to read then reread. So is Nightcrawler secrets. So much info in these 2 books that can be used many many ways.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

fishslim said:


> North of cheshire ramp first big bay on Eastside has 4 big shale humps in it. We to found many nice white crappies in 8 to 12 foot water with biggest a white crappie just shy of 15". Joshy swims and road runners with wax worm tipped was ticket. 5 keeper eyes as well


Thanks to everyone for all the help
Now it's up to me to make it happen tomorrow


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Skippy I agree on those books stuff for everyone to learn from in them


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks again for all of the knowledge in this thread. Put it to use yesterday. I was out solo in my kayak. Yea I was that guy bobbing up and down in the red/orange kayak from sunrise til about 11:30. Not all crappie but found the fish none the less. Thanks slim and Lundy and others I may have missed.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

CPK said:


> Thanks again for all of the knowledge in this thread. Put it to use yesterday. I was out solo in my kayak. Yea I was that guy bobbing up and down in the red/orange kayak from sunrise til about 11:30. Not all crappie but found the fish none the less. Thanks slim and Lundy and others I may have missed.
> View attachment 187213


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice mixed bag cpk


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Six species day. I don't think I have caught that many in one day before. I needed a blue hill and a musky for the alum eight haha


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

There's no fish in Alum... I'll be out this eve to Verify and post back. Didn't end up fishing tourney today


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job on the fish. Will be interesting to se how tourney went. Fronts and tourneys hand in hand it seems like.lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well Buster inform us how the tourney ended up. How did things go for you?


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

busterbrown said:


> SORRY I STARTED ALL THIS APPARENTLY I AM JUST A MORON WHO HAS NO BUSINESS FISHING
> I WON'T BOTHER YOU GUYS WITH MY QUESTIONS ANY MORE SINCE I APPARENTLY HAVEN'T SPENT ENOUGH TIME ON THE WATER TO UNDERSTAND THE ANSWERS ANYWAY


You are not a moron, it is good to ask questions. You were fishing right by me in the tourney, and I saw you loose the big fish that would have won fish fish for sure. I won the tourney by myself off a spot that I just stopped at to get out of the way from all the teams, you being one of them. You were in a very good area! Keep learning and will get better.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Waiting for your report .... tell us what you learned.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Well Buster inform us how the tourney ended up. How did things go for you?


First off I want to thank everyone for all your help
The tournament would have went alot better for me had I not done something I never do (and tournament cardinal sin) and that was throw fish back before filling out a limit, the way these tournaments have gone and the weights guy like Darcy have been bringing in I convinced myself that it was going to take a limit of 11-12" fish to compete, so I was throwing back 10-10.5" fish (caught probably a dozen or more in the first hour and a half), ended up bringing 3 10-10.5 ( roughly .75 each) to the scale, if I would have kept my first 8 I would have had at least 3rd place, not to mention the monster I lost late in the day, if that fish was landed would have easily been big fish winner and probably been enough to win the tournament
What it might have looked like if I hadn't messed up:
7 fish @ .75= 5.25
big fish. 1.5-2.0
Potentially 6.75-7.25
Tournament was won with a little under 7lbs.


----------

